# My broken bike



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

See full story in the general discussion thread but the short story is my 2015 Defy Advanced 2 has a cracked frame 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/broken-bike-story-349106.html


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll add this update here too.
Good, actually fantastic, news. Got to love Giant on this. The LBS just called, they can get me a full replacement under warranty but that would take 3 weeks. The better news, they can upgrade me to the lighter Advanced Pro frame for not much $$$ and maybe have it all together by Sunday. I will need to pony up for a fork to fit the Overdrive 2 head tube and there will be shop labor and miscellaneous parts that aren't covered.

The failed 105 shifter is also covered. They didn't say what the failure was or why it might have failed. From my examination it just wouldn't downshift. I didn't try taking it apart but I did try cleaning it with degreaser and WD-40. So it likely wasn't gummed up. 

I figure these deals vary somewhat depending on shop and situation. Not sure if I should say exact numbers but the frame and fork upgrade from what would normally be a full warranty replacement will be less than $400. The shop isn't reimbursed for the labor but I'm happy to pay them, they are good people and do good work.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

if it is being handled to your satisfaction, then, good on them. glad to hear it.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Bike all replace now see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/broken-bike-story-349106.html


----------

